# Advice Please To Change Strap On Vostok Europe



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

I want to change this strap. Its 23 mm and Stingray. No problem finding Stingray but 23 mm has got me. Should I buy a 24 mm and try shaving a little of each side? I donâ€™t think a 22 mm would look right.

Has anyone got any ideas? Itâ€™s got to be Stingray as itâ€™s for the 710.

Thanks Scott.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

24mm & just squeeze it between the lugs, probably no need to trim.


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

just found a few scott but i like this one, shame about the price.........190807524742


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Just been looking at some well over a ton. Found a blue one on the bay about 30 notes all in from the states. Might go for that and squeeze it on like Mutley says.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

On its way from sunny LA.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Is that strap for the blue dialled Red Square.....one of my favourites, but one which I never seem to get around to buying....they never come up on the SC...


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

No Roger, itâ€™s a red square with a black dial. Belongs to the 710 and she wants a new blue Stingray strap, even though the old one is black, so thatâ€™s what I ordered. Just hope I can squeeze the 24 in.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm sure you will, but if it's a bit tight, a shave to each side of the ends with a scalpel blade will have it fitting perfectly....I once made a 24mm Hirsch rubber strap fit the 19mm lugs of my Orange Monster.



....the secret is to take the minimum amount from each side.....until it fits perfectly.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Cheers Roger. :thumbup: Will show the 710 it can be done.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

It arrived today from across the pond. Not my choice of colour but itâ€™s what the 710 chose and she is really pleased with it. Thanks to Mutley and Roger for the advice.


























She loves the Stingray picture.


----------



## lp1974 (May 30, 2013)

the strap looks really great!! now i might get one too but in grey... tks for the pixs


----------

